
Reddit Co-Founder on Privacy in America [video] - sethbannon
http://www.nbcnews.com/video/meet-the-press/54117741#54117741
======
lurchpop
HAHA you can tell David Gregory was personally offended when Alex called
Snowden a whistleblower.

Also, he's knowingly misleading his audience when he says there's been no
evidence of abuse. The LOVINT revelations and general practice of Parallel
Construction by other agencies are well-documented even by CNN.

~~~
tehwebguy
> HAHA you can tell David Gregory was personally offended when Alex called
> Snowden a whistleblower.

Really? I didn't get that at all.

------
Ryel
Can we start calling him Alexis Ohanian yet?

~~~
pa5tabear
I wish... he's famous to me.

He's speaking at my university soon (his book tour and more) and a top
professor in our College of Business is helping arrange it and has set him up
in one of our largest/nicest event halls.

Over a hundred confirmed attendees on facebook last I checked.

------
higherpurpose
I hope Reddit can use HTTPS for its whole site soon. People use pseudonyms and
multiple accounts on Reddit for a reason: freedom of expression. Yet NSA can
easily collect all that data and mine it and search through it automatically,
because they're tapping the Internet cables, which means all unencrypted data
is theirs to own (and abuse).

~~~
jedberg
https everywhere for reddit is actually a tricky proposition. Mainly because
the browsers have yet to be designed to handle an all https website that
embeds content from other sites.

We tried running reddit in all https mode, but you get a lot of mixed content
warnings, which makes for an awful user experience.

There are also a lot of edge cases of the opposite case where people embed
reddit on their site.

~~~
dmunoz
I'm likely ignorant of some of the external content, but what about forcing
https-only users through a view that avoids external content? I already have
reddit setup to not show thumbnails and never expand video links inline. It
would be a reasonable trade off to me if the only other option is http only.

It's nice to hear there were attempts at having an all https mode. I have long
been bummed that reddit is http only, for a variety of reasons.

~~~
jedberg
I just checked it out again and it looks like the situation is improved now
that Youtube is http (the biggest source of external embedded content).

That being said, there is still a significant monetary cost, not in terms of
servers, but in terms of the fact that Akamai, the CDN for reddit, charges an
arm and a leg for SSL support.

------
martialmartian
In this video the pundit comments that reddit had 100 million unique visitors
last month. quantcast says 31 million:
[https://www.quantcast.com/reddit.com?country=US](https://www.quantcast.com/reddit.com?country=US).
Could quantcast be that far off or did the pundit misspeak?

~~~
raldi
Yes:

[http://blog.reddit.com/2010/07/experts-misunderestimate-
our-...](http://blog.reddit.com/2010/07/experts-misunderestimate-our-
traffic.html)

